# Thanks to the members



## OwenCanada (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you to the members that sent me info on Cost of Living.

I have decided that I will be moving to Pattaya in 2 Years, I will be 50 and will have a pension. 

I have heard that I could teach English, but I will need to get a certificate for Teaching (this would be to keep busy and a little income). Does anybody know a trustworthy and respected school. I would do this course after I established myself and got my Bearings. 

I will be in Pattaya from January 6 - 16, I would like to meet some Expats and get to know some people, where do the Expats go in Pattaya


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi - good luck with the planned move, your Jan trip will give you a little familiarisation time. 
I've never been there, no shortage of expats but as with anywhere, pick your friends carefully. 
Jan will I'd say be peak tourist time - take care!!

Online newspaper Pattaya Daily News may be useful in planning your trip for events etc.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Pattaya City Expats Club


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

Try Ajarnforum.net they are the guys to ask. By the way you could get a visa extension based on education before the age of 50, if you learned Thai at the same time as getting a TEFL qualification


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

I did my TEFL course at Text-and-Talk in Pattaya. 
Takes approx. 6 weeks, 5 days per week en 7-8 hours per day. 
A lot of information on teaching English as a foreign language without using the student's mothertongue; Thai culture; English grammar and teaching/TEFL principles.
Text-and-Talk is not the cheapest, but IMHO the best. 

BUT...........teaching is working and for working you'll need a work permit. 
A work-permit can be obtained with a non-O (marriage)-visa or a non-B (business)-visa. 
So, please know what you are doing!
Carrying a non-O (retirement)-visa doesn't allow to work!!


----------

